# Vintage General Model D Meat Grinder Gear Oil Question



## happypit

I acquired this meat grinder from a friend yesterday (7/4/17). No owner's manual. Through research I'm pretty certain it's about as old as I am (I'm around 50). It weighs 51 lbs.  It's a beast.

It's from General Slicing Manufacturing (no longer in business)
Model D
.73 hp
1700 rpm, approx

Motors from most of those models were Westinghouse. 

I was told from my friend that the top port was for vegetable oil. Wouldn't it be better if food grade gear oil were put in there?  I know veg oil can get rancid.  I only plan on using it once or twice a month at this point.  I'm just getting started making sausage.













IMG_20170704_195850458.jpg



__ happypit
__ Jul 5, 2017


















IMG_20170703_105443404.jpg



__ happypit
__ Jul 5, 2017


















IMG_20170704_195948885.jpg



__ happypit
__ Jul 5, 2017






If it does take food grade gear oil, can you all make a recommendation as to what to use?
If it doesn't take food grade gear oil, what can you recommend?

If you need more info I will do my best to provide.

Many thanks to a newbie in sausage making.  :)


----------



## daveomak

I would use Mineral oil...  get it at the pharmacy...  It is typically used for fine machinery oiling...   should work fine...


----------



## happypit

Thanks for the suggestion, Dave.


----------



## Bob C. Parliman

I have a General Grinder model D.  I use Lubriplate, part number FGL-2.  It's food grade and reasonably priced.


----------



## happypit

Bob, thanks for that info.  I'll check it out.
:)


----------



## Jacden

I just got a model D sold by Montgomery Ward.  The gearbox was dry. I put in some 90 weight gear oil it and runs out of the shaft opening when the machine is running.  What's the viscosity of the Lubriplate?  Can  I just coat the gears with good food grade grease?  The grinder won't be used heavily..


----------



## happypit

I ended up using this and I haven't had any issues: food grade synthetic gear oil, 460 viscosity.  I paid about $20 for a quart.  I also don't use my grinder heavily.  I do a max of about 10 lbs of meat in a batch because I have a small smoker.


----------



## kit s

happypit said:


> I acquired this meat grinder from a friend yesterday (7/4/17). No owner's manual. Through research I'm pretty certain it's about as old as I am (I'm around 50). It weighs 51 lbs.  It's a beast.
> 
> It's from General Slicing Manufacturing (no longer in business)
> Model D
> .73 hp
> 1700 rpm, approx
> 
> Motors from most of those models were Westinghouse.
> 
> I was told from my friend that the top port was for vegetable oil. Wouldn't it be better if food grade gear oil were put in there?  I know veg oil can get rancid.  I only plan on using it once or twice a month at this point.  I'm just getting started making sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170704_195850458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ happypit
> __ Jul 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170703_105443404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ happypit
> __ Jul 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170704_195948885.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ happypit
> __ Jul 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it does take food grade gear oil, can you all make a recommendation as to what to use?
> If it doesn't take food grade gear oil, what can you recommend?
> 
> If you need more info I will do my best to provide.
> 
> Many thanks to a newbie in sausage making.  :)


Hey Happy
before you add any oil contact Ed at https://butchersupplycompany.com/ he sell parts and stuff for a lot of old out dated machines. He has a lot of knowledge and will tell you what was used in these old machines. I just got some sharpening stones for my pre 50 Globe. Unless you plan on changing out old mixing a different oil in is probably not a good idea as they may jell.
kit


----------



## Jacden

happypit said:


> I ended up using this and I haven't had any issues: food grade synthetic gear oil, 460 viscosity.  I paid about $20 for a quart.  I also don't use my grinder heavily.  I do a max of about 10 lbs of meat in a batch because I have a small smoker.


Thanks for the advice.  Do you have a part number for the Lubriplate?  Also, is there supposed to be a gasket or fiber washer around the shaft that comes out of the housing?  Do you get any leakage around the shaft?


----------



## Jacden

kit s said:


> Hey Happy
> before you add any oil contact Ed at https://butchersupplycompany.com/ he sell parts and stuff for a lot of old out dated machines. He has a lot of knowledge and will tell you what was used in these old machines. I just got some sharpening stones for my pre 50 Globe. Unless you plan on changing out old mixing a different oil in is probably not a good idea as they may jell.
> kit


Thanks for the advice.  I'll be sure to contact Ed at butcher supply company.


----------



## Robert H

I have the same grinder.Bought it at an auction about 30yrs ago.I just used 90 wt gear oil and have never had any issues.i know this is an old post but it came up in a search I was doing.Its a great little grinder.


----------



## Robert H

I might add, this grinder was sold at Sears, and sorry, I cant remember the name of another old school USA chain. I believe you can get parts still except for either the auger or the cast housing. I did see it yrs ago, but cant find it now. Other retailer might have been Montgomery Ward.


----------



## gfritz1

Jacden said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I'll be sure to contact Ed at butcher supply company.


Trying to help someone with a General Model D and problem is same as yours the oil just runs out where the auger is attached . Did you ever get your issue solved ? Help ?   I was wondering same on a seal?


----------

